
How to Ensure You Don’t Hire Anyone - mooreds
https://medium.com/@morgane/how-to-not-impress-me-during-the-interview-process-b2b99f30298b
======
DiversityinSV
This is so true. So so true

I am in what I consider the 'top of my game' in user acquisition and digital
marketing - My last company was acquired after two years thanks to a very
quick quick growth. I have a decent resume with the big names and startups
too. Have 10 years of exp + US and emerging markets. Been looking in SV since
September (the acquirer was foreign so the US office is closing) and what I've
found is something similar:

1) Waiting for Godot - Interviewed at a new-online-loan company for a position
for Digital Marketing Dir. I used ALL their tools they have in place and had
worked with their digital vendor. Didn't pass. Last I looked, 3 months later
and according to Linked-in, 122 candidates later, no one has been hired. 122
people and no one is qualified apparently here. You ever see those job-
applicant counts at linked-in? 100's of people applying. No one is ever good
enough.

2)No Diversity Allowed - Once, FB asked clearly for 6+ yrs experience for a
monetization position in exactly the same area I was working at the Startup
that was acquired. I went, I interviewed (with a team of all FB lifers).
Result? They hire a Stanford MBA grad with no experience beyond an internship
at Uber. huh?

3)The Presentation/Project to do - Yes, now another SV favorite of the job
interview. A new round of presenting work under ridiculous deadlines and
sometimes fake data. Or pick my brain for free time. Yet another confounding
exercise that adds very little. 20 slides later, you just blew another 10 non-
paid hours in a powerpoint with no use.

4)The Dirty Dozen - How many people you think you need to talk to get an open
position? Lately it requires 12+ or more in marketing. Not only they want a 30
min interview with each (for 6 hours) but sometimes 30 minutes is not enough,
or usually too long when 4 or 5 people that will interview, you will not work
with ever.

Just a couple of months ago, for a 4-month contractor position (covering for
someone leaving in maternity leave) I had 2 rounds of interviews, talked to 9
different people...just for 4 months or work. WTF?

5) The Bait & Switch - After all its said and done, either 'the position has
been revised down' or 'would you like to be a contractor for a few months'
until we get approval for an FTE? Cmon dudes...

6) The Ghost Ship - You go through the interviews, then the company does
layoffs, and you are invited again (post layoffs) to interview with a whole
new team. Yeah, no thanks.

7) The Double Trouble - Once, I was the last of the 2 candidates. The other
won. A few months later, they called me again, saying the position had been
opened again. I went back thinking it was just a quick refresh to do before
taking the job. But no, they made me interview all over again, and also had
other candidates. Didn't get elected again. Fool me once, shame on you, fool
me twice, shame on me.

~~~
mooreds
Wow, you should put this comment up on the web someplace! The breakdown is
great.

